# A cross between a unitarian and a Jehovah's Witnes



## RamistThomist (Jul 25, 2007)

What do you get when you clone a Jehovah's witness and a unitarian? Someone who goes door-to-door with nothing to say! 

Ok, I stole that from Peter Kreeft, _A Refutation of Moral Relativism_, p. 148.


----------



## Puritanhead (Jul 25, 2007)

What do you get when you cross a Jehovah's Witness with a Mormon? 

An Arian heretic with two or more wives.


----------

